# Hotel near Thomond Park and close to Limerick City?



## sarahfleming (15 Dec 2009)

What hotel would be the closest to Thomond Park and Limerick City and what are the good night spots adjacent to these areas?


----------



## becky (15 Dec 2009)

I wouldn't stay out near Thomand Park because it;s a residentail area.

City Centre is better and just arrnage a cab to go to thomand - shoudl nto cost anymore than €10 (maybe less).

In town I'd try the George, The Savoy.


----------



## rochs (15 Dec 2009)

Greenhills Ennis Rd,€55 per room. Strand Hotel Ennis Rd.Clarion Hotel.The George Boutique Hotel O'Connell St.All close to Thomond Park within 10 minutes.


----------



## Pee (15 Dec 2009)

Greenhills is on the Ennis Rd, close to Thomond Park but a bit further away from the city if you intend head into the pubs/clubs after a match.

Clarion Suites, also on the Ennis Rd but about a mile closer to the city, is probably the closest to Thomond Park

The Strand Hotel, is just over the bridge from the city and within about 15 min walk of TP.

Clarion Hotel is on the Dock Rd (20 min walk to TP) and close to Dolans Pub if you wanted to end your evening there.

Absolute Hotel (20 min walk to TP), is over towards the Dublin Rd and is close enough to the Trinity Rooms to walk home afterwards from the nite club.

All the hotels are walkable to and from the match, especally if you're heading back to your hotel after the game as traffic will be at a standstill.

City centre hotels are The Pery, George and the Savoy. Upr market would be 1 Pery Sq and Lwr market would be the Railway hotel.


----------



## kellyj (15 Dec 2009)

Nightclub wise not much on offer. Trinity Rooms if you like you clubbing. The Sin Bin if you are looking for something more sedate. Dolans if you like live music.
Pub wise plenty of choice though. Nancy Blakes, Smyths and Flannerys in the market area are the liveliest. Peter Clohesseys by the river is another 'happening spot' - superpub (by Limerick standards anyway) with The Sin Bin nightclub underneath. Depending what you are looking for (rugby, cultural, good guinness etc.) there are loads of other pubs in the city worth a visit.


----------



## sarahfleming (16 Dec 2009)

What hotel would be close to the bus station then? Is the strand close or the clarion or the george etc?


----------



## cian8 (16 Dec 2009)

Limerick city centre is quite compact, any of the city centre hotels mentioned above are within 20 mins walk of bus station and Thomond Park.

Location of Limerick city hotels http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...52.666597,-8.626671&spn=0.09994,0.259552&z=12

Location of Thomond Park http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2.666441,-8.631134&spn=0.052573,0.129776&z=13

Location of Bus Station http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2.661594,-8.625766&spn=0.026289,0.064888&z=14

I would personally recommend the Absolute Hotel if you are looking for a mid-range hotel.

If you want a budget hotel then Jurys Inn is central but quite old. There is a new Travelodge in Castletroy but that is outside the city centre.

Hope that helps!


----------



## becky (16 Dec 2009)

sarahfleming said:


> What hotel would be close to the bus station then? Is the strand close or the clarion or the george etc?


 
The train station does not show Limerick at its best at all and I wouldn't be inclined to be walking when you're not sure where you're going.

I'd get a taxi to one of the hotels suggested below - won't cost much.

If I was to pick I'd go for the pery (looks fab) or the the  Savoy or George.


----------



## Pee (16 Dec 2009)

sarahfleming said:


> What hotel would be close to the bus station then? Is the strand close or the clarion or the george etc?


 
Depending on what bus you're geting into town you mght be able to disembark closer to your preferred choice of hotel. Depending on what you have with you and time of arrival all are walkable with the exception of the Absolute, Clarion Suite and the Greenhills.

Closest hotel is the Railway hotel, straight across the road from the station, poor choice of hotel but is okay for a one night stay.

Pery would be the next nearest, on corner of Glenthworth St/Catherine St, about a 5 min walk and just around the corner from Fla's pub.

Jury's Inn would probably be the next closest, 7 -10 min walk, corner of Lrw Mallow St and Dock Rd, it is just up the road from Dolans and the Sin Bin (both in different directions) head over bridge and take right for Thomond Pk it's about a 15 - 20 walk.

Just up and across the road from Jury's Inn is the Clarion

The Savoy and George are in the city centre and only a 10 min walk. 

The Strand is about a 12-15 min walk, out over Sarsfield Bridge and on the corner of the Ennis Rd and O'Calaghan Strand.

For a taxi, there's a rank just outside the station on Parnell St.

My choice of hotel, if prices were similar would be the Strand Hotel, close to both the city and Thomond Park, if your stay involves a Sunday they do a terrific value Sunday lunch.


----------



## fababby (16 Dec 2009)

There are plenty of good B&Bs in the area as well (Ennis road and Shelbourne Road) and a great pub apres match is the Ardhu on the Ennis road - in the grounds of Clarion Suites (hotel) which is good quality hotel with decent restaurant, Kudos.  Fab pub, great atmos - not unusual to see limerick members of the Munster team in there!  Involves short cab ride outside of center of town but walkable from Thomand Park as mentioned above.


----------



## Sneem-Man (17 Dec 2009)

+ 1

The Absolute Hotel


----------



## cian8 (18 Dec 2009)

I have to question peoples' opinions of "walkable"!!!  From Thomond Park to the train/bus station is a handy 30 mins and since all these hotels are shorter than this surely they are all walkable! I guess not with a massive bag but then for such short distance a taxi is only going to cost €5.

The Absolute is very close to The Locke bar (which has a good rugby following crowd), and Trinity Rooms nightclub.


----------



## reddanmm (18 Dec 2009)

Any Hotel in Limerick City is close to Thomond Park 30 minute walk and Half the atmosphere is walking over the bridge with the crowd and stopping for a pint on the way there will be hundreds of people doing the same thing there and back, and there are loads of park and ride buses,  and there are plenty of Niteclubs there is smyths (Icon) Angel Lane, Trinity Rooms all near one another and great pubs around that area too .


----------



## g1g (19 Dec 2009)

stayed in clarion suites for a munster match before and was fab hotel! Lovely to have a suite and really good price, plus the visiting team were staying there too so was good atmosphere in the bar etc


----------

